# Gauging skimmer performance re: air intake



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm a bit unsure how to gauge the efficiency of my skimmer and skimmer pump as I really don't have a good baseline to compare with...especially because my skimmer is DIY. I just did a pretty substantial mod by dealing with a height issue in my water outflow and noticed a pretty substantial increase in air intake (well, it sounds noisier with the silencer removed, no idea if it's actually pulling that much more air or the pump is just working harder at chopping it up)

I have an Eheim 1263 pump with a Euro-Reef needlewheel......it's a beast, but just _how_ beastly is it?

I'm getting 960L/hour of air through my air flow meter....that good? bad? perfect? I was getting a tad bit less before the mod.

Or should I not worry as long as the skimmate is dirrrty and black as tar? lol I love mods, so i'm always game for finding DIY ways to jack up the numbers as much as I can.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Sounds like plenty of air to me. Especially for the size of your tank and bioload.

We use the Deltec SC2560's on our coral beds and they draw 1600lph but they are rated for a 500+ gallon system.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Having done my fair share of tinkering/modding, 960LPH sounds about right for a max draw naturally asperated on a "typical" Eheim, IIRC.

I meshmodded one years ago and got 1100LPH but problems of restart, impeller imbalance (causes vibrational hum) and higher frequency of maintenance cleaning/replacing the mesh out to keep a max air draw outweighed the little gain

The Deltec skimmer pump is based on the Eheim motorblock but the volute design is different than the standard Eheim hobby pump: volute volume and channeling is significantly larger.

JME


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Could anyone recommend a good place to order an air flow meter from. Thanks in advance.
-


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

been so long since I got mine, i forgot where I bought it...

but what you need is a Dwyer model RMA-22


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Great. Will do a search. Thanks for the photo.
-


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Air is sufficient, the eheim you have does 3400/lph. converted to gph is roughly
850 gph. If we minus roughly 30% for air displacement, then you are left with 650gph of turnover water in the skimmer, add in 960 air draw, and you are fine.
I aim for minimum 2 times tank turnover through your skimmer. take your size tank and divide into 650gph and see what your number is.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

How do you use the flow meter to measure the flow? Do you need any installation, plumbing hook up, etc.?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

you just hook up your airline to the fitting on the air gauge, very accurate,
i lent my dwyer a while back and its yet to be returned, if anyone interested in a group buy we can do, im not looking to make any money, just get one for myself. I also have U.S. address that can be used, i will handle brokerage at no cost on my end if anyones interested.
im just not sure where to purchase these. i know in the past Euro Reef supplied me.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I just goggled and found the following:

http://www.qualityinstruments-direc...S////VARIABLE+AREA////SERIES+RM+(RMA/RMB/RMC)

They have 3 RMA-22 models, don't know which one.

Free shipping for order over $299. Can ship to US and Canada.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

actually, I just remembered where I got mine: eBay

http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_trks...r+rma+22&_nkw=dwyer+rma+22&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
I ordered mine from http://www.qualityinstruments-direct.com/shop/. $50 plus $14 for shipping, which 
seems reasonable.
-


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
I ordered this one-http://www.qualityinstruments-direct.com/shop/itemDetail.do?itm_id=147236&itm_index=0&item=RMA-22-BV&manufacturer=Dwyer%C2%AE It was a bit more than the

RMV 22, but probably not much difference.
-


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Sounds like plenty of air to me. Especially for the size of your tank and bioload.


indeed, thanks ...my skimmer is huge for my tank, but the way I see it, it does allow me to have a more diverse fish list and feed more generously 



wtac said:


> I meshmodded one years ago and got 1100LPH but problems of restart, impeller imbalance (causes vibrational hum) and higher frequency of maintenance cleaning/replacing the mesh out to keep a max air draw outweighed the little gain


i love the Deltec skimmers.....even though my skimmer is a DIY, it was based on the Deltec AP701 ...but with some key mods...a diffuser plate and an acrylic box base were added, among some other things

I just examined the skimmate im getting after 24hrs since doing the mod and man, it's dark ..like, coffee dark! and it's not even 'broken in yet' and i've yet to play with the water throughput lol

with that kind of result so far, i'm weary of trying any new mods! lol ...good to know your experience with the meshmod on this pump...that was probably the next mod I was going to try and do...yikes!



rburns24 said:


> -
> I ordered this one-http://www.qualityinstruments-direct.com/shop/itemDetail.do?itm_id=147236&itm_index=0&item=RMA-22-BV&manufacturer=Dwyer%C2%AE It was a bit more than the
> 
> RMV 22, but probably not much difference.
> -


just checked my unit and it just says "RMA-22" ...nothing else, but it does look a bit different from yours given that it's about 8 years old, but i think you're fine with the one you've got


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Yes, it's probably the same one with a different label.
-


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> you just hook up your airline to the fitting on the air gauge, very accurate,
> i lent my dwyer a while back and its yet to be returned, if anyone interested in a group buy we can do, im not looking to make any money, just get one for myself. I also have U.S. address that can be used, i will handle brokerage at no cost on my end if anyones interested.
> im just not sure where to purchase these. i know in the past Euro Reef supplied me.


Actually I've been considering one of these since your presentation at fragmeet. Count me in on one if you do a GB.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

One area of modding I haven't followed through with were different pin shapes, thickness, height and qty. Got tired of doing the math and material research that will hold up to not only hot mould injection, CNC machining but the rigours of use and abuse.

Don't ask how many hours I've put into it but I have a filing cabinet full of other "crazy ideas". I'm surprised that I get any work done...LMFAO!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

I looked briefly online, ebay has some for a great price, but seems getting a quantity of 10 units is difficult. ordering direct from Dwyer is no issue for quantity but price is roughly $50 usd plus, plus.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

is there a case when *less* air injection does more or is more effective at extending contact time with the water, thus better skimmer efficiency?

i ask because I came across some info on the Deltec AP701 that said normal air intake is 950L/PH, but one should turn it down to 600-650L/PH because "this is due to turbulence in the neck of the skimmer drawing foam back into the body"

is that true? and what, if any, role does the diffuser plate in my skimmer play? (a stock Deltec AP701 does not have a diffuser plate).

Re: air flow meter
if anyone needs to borrow mine to do some twinkering with their skimmer, just shoot me a message!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It has to do with air to water ratio and with that ideal bubble size in regards to pin arrangement, diameter of the pin wheel, volute cavity size to match a skimmer body to match a system bioload capacity based on <insert more technical mumbo jumbo>.

I don't technically see too much of an issue of turbulance in taller skimmers (3'+) but is does play a significant role in the shorter skimmers, no matter how wide the body is.

I'll write a bit more on this but from the sounds of it, you have maxed out the potential of your clone skimmer body. Pushing it more just means potentially more work and frustration.

JM2C/E


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Patwa said:


> is there a case when *less* air injection does more or is more effective at extending contact time with the water, thus better skimmer efficiency?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


+1 wtac

IME I'm inclined to think more airflow doesn't automatically mean better skimming. My CSC-250 (skimz body with a PSK-1200 pump) has a air silencer with an intake control knob. Having the setting at the max intake doesn't always get you the best fractionation. In fact at the max-flow setting I find you just get more/bigger bubbles and not necessarily better foaming.

I always thought the diffuser plate spreads/slows the direct upflow from the pump so there is more evenly distributed bubble production across the skimmer chamber (which should mean better fractionation).


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Air flow does not mean better skimming, it can actually have a reverse skimming effect. Turbulence can have a great negative impact on skimming, diffuser plates are in place mainly for turbulence and increased contact time.
As market has demanded skimmers get smaller, contact time has been greatly sacrificed, a 36" to 48" tall skimmer 6" in diameter with an airflow of 600lph can greatly outperform compact skimmer with twice the airflow.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Just a FYI. The web site I ordered from is American, but has a Canadian 
affiliate and ships from Montreal. Total cost was $77.52.
-



rburns24 said:


> -
> I ordered mine from http://www.qualityinstruments-direct.com/shop/. $50 plus $14 for shipping, which
> seems reasonable.
> -


----------

